# Sunroom wall repair



## CPORTER (Oct 24, 2011)

Hello,
I'm currently trying to complete a project that I would like to keep it DIY but I wanted to get the opinions of you fine people. We have a sunroom attached to the back of our house. Recently I noticed the base boards swelling and pooled water around the base of the walls when it rained. From what I can tell, whoever built the patio did not slope it because the water flows towards the sunroom wall when it rains. 

I've taken and attached pictures to this thread so you all can see what I'm talking about. The wood 2x4's holding up the windows was rotted along with the drywall. I removed all the drywall and rotted wood but I still can't figure out what is holding up both walls of this sunroom. I think there is a something holding it up (at least I hope) in the corner of this room but even that wood is rotting from the moisture. 

Here is my question. I'm wanting to completely remove both walls, windows and sliding glass door and just put some columns or pillars so that I can then extend a pergola out over the rest of the patio. I just can't figure out how to do this without the roof collapsing on me. My carpentry skills are not the greatest but I think I'd be capable of knocking down these walls. I'd also like to put some kind of draining trench along the walls so that the water has some place to go. What do you all think? Should I hire a contractor or can you all give me some pointers on completing this project? Thank you in advance.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

You have inadequate structural support for the load of the roof and walls. You would need to restructure the whole room. Triple or quadruple corner studs and a traditional 16" on center 2x4 wall structure under the windows.


----------

